# Heads up Nicosia on itv now !



## jonathon555 (Jan 25, 2011)

Trevor macdonald visits nicosia airport & buffer abandoned buffer zone
Not used since 1974

On itv now


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jan 25, 2011)

Just seen the bit about the airport and the buffer zone! The airport looks like an awesome explore!


----------



## jonathon555 (Jan 25, 2011)

Buzzard it looks as though it open to explore as well

The north & south seemed joined in nicosia


----------



## lost (Jan 25, 2011)

Not joined, very separate... the city is split in two by an enormous wall and by the 'green zone'.

I couldn't bear to watch Trevor McDonald for too long so I missed it.


----------



## jonathon555 (Jan 25, 2011)

lost said:


> Not joined, very separate... the city is split in two by an enormous wall and by the 'green zone'.
> 
> I couldn't bear to watch Trevor McDonald for too long so I missed it.



I looks as though they have now opened up a join in the city centre .

Watch the program , it now looks as though there is accesss


----------



## urbancleetus (Jan 25, 2011)

*i was lucky*

In 2007 i was lucky enoth to join my dad and his sqaud of un trops on a patrol around the buffer zone an its amazin even tho camaraa wasnt aloud words cant explain how amazin it was they do need to open it up to public or do tours. The program could have done with being longer on cyprus it did show the gd bits.any how just fort i would share that with you lot


----------



## lost (Feb 3, 2011)

jonathon555 said:


> I looks as though they have now opened up a join in the city centre .
> 
> Watch the program , it now looks as though there is accesss



I'm not sure, I was there in November and would have had to detour around the city to enter northern Cyprus/northern Nicosia - if I had brought my passport that is.


----------

